# Question for the board



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I have my 4 month old pup on Acana Wild Praire. She's doing great on it. Here's my question. If dogs should be on grain free, why is my pup always in my backyard pulling chunks of grass out of the ground. :biggrin: She doesn't neccesarily swallow it but she chews on the roots and the dirt sometimes. Isn't that a grain?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No. Grass itself would be considered a veggie nutritionally. Dogs eat grass because they like the taste. Not because they gain nutrition from it. If you notice, grass goes in the same way it comes out....dogs can't digest grass.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with everything Natalie said. Also, grain-free is not a necessity; most people just recommend grain free dry foods because they are generally higher in meat.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I think we just had this thread over in the raw section, haha. 

Just because dogs eat stuff doesn't mean its good or necessary for them. My dogs like cheeseburgers with all the fixins, but that doesn't mean they should have it! They also like chocolate, grapes, onions, and other things that are toxic to them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Dogs also eat grass to soothe upset stomach, you may notice that they chose certain portions like the new shoots instead of older grass.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Both my dog and my cat always puke after they eat grass. Thats why, in our case anyway, I think they eat it because they've got a bit of a tummyache or something.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

My dogs have always eaten it in the spring, its just something that may taste good to them with the new grass coming up, My guy now just likes to tear it up and doesn't really eat it..


----------



## ForMyDogs (Jan 5, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Dogs also eat grass to soothe upset stomach, you may notice that they chose certain portions like the new shoots instead of older grass.


Bailey likes to rip the tops of the longest shoots of the grass that grows the fastest. Now I understand why!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i was younger, i used to love the taste of new spring grass - no reason....: )


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Grass is not a grain.

I think they just like the taste.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Pretty sure it's taste, just my own experience, my dogs used to graze like cows, now they won't touch the grass, they found a new favorite shrub. They strip them like caterpillars and ignore the grass.


----------

